# Rash after eating Oatmeal in 2yo



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

My son has had a noticable red blotchy rash on his face around his mouth after eating oatmeal. I noticed it the other day but thought maybe my husband gave him something with jelly for breakfast. Today it was worse. It turned bumpy and blochy. It lasted maybe an hour.

But, on top of that, he isn't himself. He isn't eating well,he seems tired.

Oatmeal is his absolute FAVORITE breakfast. Could he be developing an allergy?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Does he eat the oatmeal with milk? If so, it could be a dairy allergy rather than an oatmeal allergy. Ds had a dairy allergy which gave him a rash around the mouth. It was easy to substitute almond milk for cow milk (he was allergic to soy but rice milk would be another option). If it is the oatmeal, there are other rolled grain cereals you can try.

It always took a little time pinpointing what ds reacted to because it took so long for the rash to clear up (a week or so). And he could eat a little bit of the food without a reaction. But if he had it two or three days running, he'd get rashy again. Sometimes food allergies are worse when there are other allergies (like you get more rashy from food allergy symptoms during pollen season if you have pollen allergies).


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

No, no milk in the oatmeal. He does have milk with his breakfast though. He also has milk with dinner. Once in a while with lunch if he asks for it. No rash then!


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Cinnamon? DD1 gets extra red/rashy around the lips after eating oatmeal (or anything) with cinnamon.


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anthasam* 
Cinnamon? DD1 gets extra red/rashy around the lips after eating oatmeal (or anything) with cinnamon.

It was Apple Cinnamon. We use that in a LOT of things. Hmm....


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anthasam* 
Cinnamon? DD1 gets extra red/rashy around the lips after eating oatmeal (or anything) with cinnamon.

Yep, I've seen this happen SEVERAL times (with both mine and others' kids).
I bet that's what it was. Nothing to worry about


----------



## Ary99 (Jan 1, 2002)

I was also wondering about cinnamon. DS#1 is still allergic and I discovered it after feeding him rice cereal with it.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I put a little cinnamon oil in soap that I was making once and it turned ds' skin pink, but not rashy.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

It's the cinnamon! I'll betcha.

I realized I have the same reaction to cinnamon when I bought a new cinnamon toothpaste about a year ago. Couldn't figure out why I had a red rash around my mouth every morning. Then dd ate cinnamon oatmeal, had the same rash, and I put it all together! Switched toothpastes and no more rash for me. Gave dd oatmeal w/o cinnamon, no more rash for her.


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

Well cinnamon could be an easy fix. We will try oatmeal again, without cinnamon!


----------

